# Elevar voltage de 12v a 14,4 v



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, mi primer post es debido a un problema que tengo con el audio del auto, necesito elevar el voltage de la bateria (12v) a 14,4v por el siguiente motivo, me repararon una etapa de potencia digital(la cual la compre averiada) y esta misna arranca de 13,8 para arriva, osea que cuando el auto esta encendido no tengo ningun problema, pero cuando lo apago no puedo escuchar musica... se puede hacer un tranformador con estos parametro?
un detalle inportante es que la etapa consume 140 amp max.
espero puedan ayudarme y desde ya muchas grasias..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

2 cosas

1) deberia funcionar igual a 12V
2) nunca jamás puede funcionar con 140 Amperes! es una locura

si solo funciona de 13,8V en adelante es porque debe tener algún sistemita en la entrada de tensión tipo de protección...pero de anularlo deberia funcionar re bien con 12V


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

el tecnico que me la reparo me dice que a partir de ahi arranca a trabajar recien, yo tmb le decia que no puede ser que tendri a que trabajar con 12v y los 140 amp los  tiene de fusible, yo llegue a registrar un max de 100 amp, no llego a los 140.. la verdad que no se que hacer..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

y es algo lógico si consume esa brutalidad de corriente, cuanto crees que dure la bateria?
nada!!!! una bateria de coche entrega entre 45-55A asi que ni aún con el motor en marcha te quedarias tiraod en la calle, el alternador entrega entre 380-440 W

Que sentdio tien escchar eso en el auto? si vas andando es un peligro mortal, no escuchas, el sonido altera el sistema nervioso aparte que te djea sordo y en un par de años deberas utilzar auriculares y no es chiste, ya conozco varios que han echo ese tipo de burradas y hoy con pocos años de vida tienen terribles trastonos, el problema de dañar el sistema auditivo es que ayi esta tambien el sistema de equilibrio y si eso de daña estas muy cerca de ser un vegetal

140A para una bateria o un alternado es casi un corto

Algo esta muy pero muy mal


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 30, 2011)

Peor que eso, panda !!! 45-55 Ah es la CARGA de la bateria .... y se entiende por ella la descarga al 10% de eso... con mas ...mueren . Y NO se pueden descargar completas ni mucho menos. Para eso estan las de ciclo profundo ... como las de los carritos de golf. Ni hablar de comprarlas para el auto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

El caso no es lo que consume la potencia, es imposible que consuma 140A...es decir, es imposible.

Las potencias para autos, las he visto de cerca, las he estudiado, porque un amigo coloca esos equipos a los autos, y no llegan ni a 30watts reales por canal...creo que un TDA había que podía llegar a unos 50watts...

lo cual ya es mucho decir...pero 140A a 12V es una wanacada!


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

me parece perfecto y respeto sus opiniones, puse un alternador de 14,4 v y 140 amp, y 3 baterias de 160 amp, y no mporta si quedo sordo o no el tema era que quiero solucionar mi problema solo eso... creo que con un tranformador debe andar... hoy mismo averiguare donde lo hacen.. solo necesitava la ayuda de alguin que este mas en el tema..


----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2011)

Perdón, elevar de 12V a 14.4V de una Batería de Auto (Corriente Continua) *con Transformador* ????.

Habré leido bien ????.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Don Panda se la deje picando, atiendalo Ud.!!!!.-


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

perdon por mi ignorancia, justamente si estoy ak es por que no se, talvez no sea lo correcto un tramformador, mi conocimiento es muy limitado! solo necito elevar el voltage, es tan complicado?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

A ver muchacho...si supieras algo de electronica o si al menos quisieras aprender...

sabrias que no existe tal cosa como un alternador de 140Amperes!!! cuantas veces lo tengo que explicar?

y baterias de 160A tampoco creo que consigas, y si conseguis deberian ser enormes y muy pesadas.

Ponele que compres unas 6 baterias de 75Ah que sí existen...poniendo todas en paralelo seguirias teniendo los 12V a lo sumo 13.8V y una corriente de máximo 450Ah...todo bien, ahora, de qué sirve semejante capacidad en corriente si la etapa de potencia no va a disipar más de 100Watts en total, sumando todas las salidas y el calor que genera.

no te hagas tanto la cabeza, es inútil, ya existió un Maravillasaudio, no seas la copia barata 

P/D: para elevar la tensión cuando ésta es contínua necesitas al menos un inversor DC/DC el cual no es barato, no es fácil tampoco...o sea...si es tan difícil


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

me parese que no necisito poner en serie baterias, con una siquiera me alcansa y para tu informacion si tendo las de 160, si queres te mando la foto, son las que lleva los camiones y hay de 160 180 y 200 amper( si es sierto son muy pesadas), el alternador dice espesificamnte atras 14,4 v 140 amp y era de un bmw que tenia mi viejo, pongo todas las baterias en paralelo mara tener mas tiempo prendido el audio con el motor apagado... debe haver una solucion a mi problema..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Che y las baterias de camión...no son de 24V?

y bueno, si tenés más de 1 bateria...por qué no las ponés en serie, ahi ya tenes 24V y sólo te queda bajar un poco esa tensión, lo cual es mucho más facil que subirla 

ves? que si nos leyeras mejor y nos explicaras mejor...ayudarte es ré facil


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

disculpen muchacho soy nuevo en el foro y tal vez me cueste expresarme, no me serviria poner de 24 xq no me las podria cargar el alternador, lo otro en lo que estuve pensando es mandar hacer una batria de 2v y conectar en serie ese combo si podria cargar con el alternador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

mandar hacer una bateria? y quien las hace? 2 Volts? puede funcionar

puede funcionar, todo es posible...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

un alternador de 12V 140Amp veamos diodos para tamaña corietne  tienen un diametro considerable, un alternador necesita al menos 6 de ellos, agrupando todos los diodso juntos son tan grandes como un alternador de camión común.....

12V. 160A implican 1920 a plena potencia se come 2 1/2 HP!!!!!  mostraos una foto de dicho alternadodr  y la etiqueta porga.....

Es una pena que no te interes aprender, aqui más que nada ayudamos a los que quieren aprender no a los que se quierein ahorrar unos pesos, entran al foro a saciar  sus necesidade y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo. eso ya esta en contra de las norma del forno en recibilrlo todo y no dar nada......


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

si si tengo un amigo de mi viejo que las hace, ante se usaba para los autos que costaban en  arrancar, se las colocaba en serie, con el mismo alternador se las cargava, y voy a tener que intentar, por que otra  no me queda.. estoy con el audio desarmado..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Bateria de 2V??????? las celulas de una bateria son de 2V y una bateris es un conjunto de estas celulas de alli el nombre bateria.......... nooo de terrooooor

Porque no le pagas a un técnico que te solucione el problema???

En menos de 1h la tensión habra bajaso por debajo de 12 y ya no andara, a medida que se descarga una bateria aumetna su resistenica interna por lo cual la tensión disminuye, o vos crees que se mantien constante todo el tiempo?


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

ya tengo las fotos de la bateria, nose por que no me creen si yo no tengo necesidad de mentirles..... claro se corta el casco de la bateria y se deja solo una celda asi queda  de 2v, el alternador es bastante grande no viene al caso los hp que requiera, mientras me avastesca de corriente todo bien...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

De que potencia de audio estamos hablando?


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

es una b 52 digital
5000 w de pico
2600 w rms 1 ohm
1600 w rms 4 ohm
140 amp de fusible
es pesadicima


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Ahora quiero saber:

1) Volumen final del equipo completo (potencia más bafles más baterias)
2) Peso final del equipo completo (potencia más bafles más baterias)
3) Precio final del equipo completo (potencia más bafles más baterias)


Vas a necesitar un camión para llevar todo y que aún quede espacio para unos amigos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

algo esta mal si tuviera 5000W de pico, la corriente de pico serias de más de 416A el fusible volaria isofacto

Para 2600W el la corriente es de 213A

Para 1600W la corirente esta en el orden de los 140A

El tema con baterias se llega peo apenas baje en 30minutos ya te dejo de andar la tensión de las baterias no es lineal para nada y si pones una baterai de 160A en 10 minutos de djo de andar, si pones 2 con suerte llegaras a la 1/2 hora
necesitara 4 para que puedas trabajar 1h  pero no porque se consumio toda sino porque se bajo de voltataje

una bateria nueva a plena carga tiene 14.4V pero cuando le entras a consumir mucha corriente de golpe en minutos se te cae por debajo de los12V.

Tu solución baterias de 24V con un conversor DC DC pero no hay comerciales para tal potencia te los tienen que hacer

DJ estan en la misma provicnia no se si muy lejos uno de otro ganate la changa..... es coterraneo tuyo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Prefiero no meterme en ciertas changas

Voy seguido a la costanera y veo mucho a aquellos que se jactan de tener un equipo de sonido en su auto...si supieran que no superan los 100watts de potencia real, se desilusionarian mucho

Que cada uno juegue con la pirotecnia que crea conveniente...yo no meto la mano, no quiero perder ningún dedo

Volviendo a lo que dije antes: alguien recuerda a Maravillasaudio? qué capo ese


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

nose vien el volumen final pero suena vastante fuerte, voy gastando unos 15.000 pesos y pesa vastante. y por lo visto esta muy complicado el tema, me parece que voy a tener que escychar con el auto en marcha nomas, ahi no tengo ni un problema, solo el calor que desipan las potencias en el abitaculo.. jaja.... muchas graciasa todo, no es facil esto..


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2011)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119831730-potencia-element-elp5201-digital-5200w-monoblock-b52-_JM_:


> Pregunta:hola me podrias decir el rango de tencion de operacion de esta potencia? por que yo tenia el modelo anterior la elp 5001d y cuando vajaba de 13,8 v se me cortaba el audio y no la podia usar con el auto apagado, desde ya muchas gracia.. me interesa el producto.
> 
> Respuesta: 25/08/2011 09:26 hola depende de la instalacion y tambien puede ser que precises un buen capacitador para mantener el voltaje constante, te puedo ofrecer el sumishi de 3.5 faradios a 65 dolares y si se puede usar con el auto apagado pero te consume toda la bateria, cualquier otra consulta escribime u oferta y cordinamos, gracias


, , ,  ¡Me están mintiendo! 
Bueno muchachos, ya vemos que esto no es mas que un negocio: Hay que venderle al ingeniero el supercapacitor y los cables libres de oxígeno que ya discutimos en otro hilo.


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

el capasitor es inesesario, a mi me hicieron comprar uno de 5 faradios y no mejoro en nada


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2011)

¿Y los cables libres de oxígeno los tenes vistos? 
Tampoco te mejora en nada, pero te aumenta el costo de la instalación en $2000  y tenes una cosa mas para presumir: "Mirá, mirá, tengo cables libres de oxígeno, mirá, jojojo"


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

no le veo la gracia, yo vengo una necesidad y vos te reis de mi, no te parece una falta de etica?


----------



## FBustos (Ago 30, 2011)

creo que en algun lugar del manual del equipo debe decir claramanete que necesitas tener el auto encendido para usar tu amplificador... sino.. imposible.

saludos.

pd: puedes subir fotos de la potencia, las baterias (nunca he visto una mayor que 65A), y el cable de alimentación (no será que el cable es el que se come toda la potencia) ??


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

FBustos dijo:


> creo que en algun lugar del manual del equipo debe decir claramanete que necesitas tener el auto encendido para usar tu amplificador... sino.. imposible.
> 
> saludos.



en este momento no tengo el manual, pero me parece medio absurdo eso, nunca escuche algo igual... de ser asi no me sirve la potencia..


----------



## FBustos (Ago 30, 2011)

que cable estás usando para alimentar "la bestia" ??... que tipo de baterias son? ¿especificaciones, tales como el cca?
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2011)

LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, mi primer post es debido a un problema que tengo con el audio del auto, necesito elevar el voltage de la bateria (12v) a 14,4v por el siguiente motivo, me repararon una etapa de potencia digital(la cual la compre averiada) y esta misna arranca de 13,8 para arriva, osea que cuando el auto esta encendido no tengo ningun problema, pero cuando lo apago no puedo escuchar musica... se puede hacer un tranformador con estos parametro?



Estás asignando mal las culpas.

- Todo equipo diseñado y fabricado para ser alimentado con baterías debe funcionar perfectamente sin necesidad de estar marchando el alternador. Es decir, debe funcionar perfectamente con la tension de la batería en reposo (12.6V) y con algo de margen , digamos por lo menos hasta 11.8V.
También debe andar perfectamente con el vehiculo en marcha, es decir con tensiones de 13.8 a 14.4V.
Si esto no pasa, no es culpa de la "bateria que le falta tensión" ==> es un moco que se han mandado en la reparación o en la instalación (lo más probable).


Si tenés 3 baterías de 160A --> empezá midiendo que tensión tenés en bornes de la batería y cual en la bornera de entrada del equipo.
De ahí al menos vas a saber hacia que lado está el problema.


Soluciones aparentemente simples como elevar la tensión no lo son, porque de 12V a 13.8V en continua y con corrientes de 140A no lo conseguís con un 555 y dos transistores. Se necesita hacer todo un conversor DC-DC eficiente y confiable si no queres que reviente a la primer demanda.

Tampoco lo del capacitor, habría sido lo mismo poner una estampita de Gilda.


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

primero puse unos de soldadura, y ahora hace poco compre unos que dicen 2 gau, anda bien con eso, la baterias yo las tengo por que son las que usa mi vijo en el campo con los tractores, son de 12 v 160 ah



Eduardo dijo:


> Estás asignando mal las culpas.
> 
> - Todo equipo diseñado y fabricado para ser alimentado con baterías debe funcionar perfectamente sin necesidad de estar marchando el alternador. Es decir, debe funcionar perfectamente con la tension de la batería en reposo (12.6V) y con algo de margen , digamos por lo menos hasta 11.8V.
> También debe andar perfectamente con el vehiculo en marcha, es decir con tensiones de 13.8 a 14.4V.
> ...



yo pienso igual pero el tecnico me dice que es asi, que el se contacto con los distribuidores de bs as del productto i es asi, pero a mi tmb me parece irracional.. mañan voy a ir hablar con el de nuevo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 30, 2011)

LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> es una b 52 digital
> 5000 w de pico
> 2600 w rms 1 ohm
> 1600 w rms 4 ohm
> ...



Hola Amigo, Bueno como te daras cuenta todos los consejos que has recibido. 
Si aun pretendes tu cometido, como lo demuestras, has lo sig. encontrar el sistema que detecta el inicio de la potencia, para anularlo como recomendo un colega, o reducir el porcentaje de umbral.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Que modelo es tu equipo? tal vez pueda conseguir el manual de usuario y el manual de servicio de la misma e incluso es posible que los tengia


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

eso voy hacer, pero no creo que lo pueda hacer yo, lo mandate hacer con el mismo tecnico que me la reparo, esta en garantia aun el arreglo...



pandacba dijo:


> Que modelo es tu equipo? tal vez pueda conseguir el manual de usuario y el manual de servicio de la misma e incluso es posible que los tengia



el modelo es el b 52 element 5 elp 5001d
ahora salio un modelo nuevo, si no soluciono mi problema comprare la nueva, pero si soluciono mejor por que son media caras


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Muy buena la de Nilfred.
Pero no creo que use cables, más bien PLETINAS de cobre

Chicos...yo creía que estos sistemas de tantas baterias y eso se usaban sólo en los supermercados grandes o en industrias para mover los carritos esos tipo de carga...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Bien me fijare.....

Lo de nifred no es que se burlaba de vos, en otro hllo se trata un tema que es todo un negocio y aprovechameitno  a la vez, la mayoria que arma estas cosas carece de los conocimientos para deir si o no.

por ejemplo te venden unos cables, que si tendran una presentación muy vistosa  pero valen 10,20,30 y más veces que lo real y tedicen que si no pones eso vas a tener tal o cual problema, y eso de los cables sin oxigeno no es burla es real, venden cables que notiene oxigeno y fijate lo que cuestaan una desmesura total, y son simple y mierables cables con mucho adorno por fuera, para los que que vendern estas cosas es un negocio lucrativo, para lo que arman tambien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Che un Capacitor de 5 FARADIOS no es un poco mucho?

No exageren muchachos 

y si vas gastando mas de 15000 pesos en el equipo...pronto vas a tener 2 autos en el mismo...
te conviene vender todo y comprate una casa...en Brvely Hills al menos jajaja va de onda

va de onda


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2011)

LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> ..yo pienso igual pero el tecnico me dice que es asi, que el se contacto con los distribuidores de bs as del productto i es asi, pero a mi tmb me parece irracional.. mañan voy a ir hablar con el de nuevo


Las baterías que estás usando son nuevas?
En algún momento mediste algo?


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Las baterías que estás usando son nuevas?
> En algún momento mediste algo?



no son nuevas pero tiene menos de un año, si las mido siempre juntas y por separado y andan en 12,8 13 a lo sumo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

no has leido el hilo que dice nillfred no terminas de asombrarte nunca


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Che un Capacitor de 5 FARADIOS no es un poco mucho?
> 
> No exageren muchachos



el capasitor dice 5 faradios en su envoltura, no exagero, es lo que dice, si los fabricantes mienten ya no es cosa mia..


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 30, 2011)

Cuantos parlantes debe tener para que salga los 1500W RMS.
Debe tener un elevador de voltaje interno que con  13.8V me parece dificil con 1Ohm salga 5000W.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

A eso se referia nilfred, entendes ahora? te venden cualquiera que ni sirve pero como  la mayoria no sabe lo compra, y como el ambiente es más fanfarroneo que técnica se copia sin saber que ni porque



cristian_elect dijo:


> Cuantos parlantes debe tener para que salga los 1500W RMS.
> Debe tener un elevador de voltaje interno que con  13.8V me parece dificil con 1Ohm salga 5000W.


Perdón pero ese no es el punto en este momento y obvio que tiene un elevador de tesnión incorporado como todas las potencias grandes para vehiculos, pero eso no es lo que esta en discuciión si no en ayudar para que pueda funcional en su coche


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Cuantos parlantes debe tener para que salga los 1500W RMS.
> Debe tener un elevador de voltaje interno que con  13.8V me parece dificil con 1Ohm salga 5000W.



tendo dos audiopipe txx bc12 de 700 rms 1400 pico c/u eso es lo que tiro con esta potencia


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2011)

LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> no son nuevas pero tiene menos de un año, si las mido siempre juntas y por separado y andan en 12,8 13 a lo sumo


Eso no te sirve de nada, lo unico que te dice es que no están hechas bola. 
La medicion la tenes que hacer entregando *por lo menos* 50A.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Lo que daria por destaparlo y ver que tensión enterga el convertidor y alli se acabo el misterio


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso no te sirve de nada, lo unico que te dice es que no están hechas bola.
> La medicion la tenes que hacer entregando *por lo menos* 50A.



en esa sircustancia no las medi nunca, encima ahora no estoy en mi pueblo y no lo puedo medir, no  creo que sirva de algo por que ni si quiera arranca la potencia, no le da el voltage, asta que enciendo el auto pero sin embargo tengo otras que no tiene problema con el auto apagado y con similar instalacion



pandacba dijo:


> Lo que daria por destaparlo y ver que tensión enterga el convertidor y alli se acabo el misterio



yo la mande arreglar como 3 veces y no le dan en la tecla pero los tecnicos siempre me recalcan que quedan asombrado por lo potente que es internamente..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

El tema es que lamentablemente solo te podes guiar por lo que dice el equipo, pero eduardo y los demás sabemos que en este tipo de cosas se miente y mucho, por ejemplo he visto parlante muy vistosos que dicen por alli 350W incluso 700 y cuando ves el imán, te das cuenta que de cute llegan a 80W cuando mucho a 100W, te le ponen un domo metálcio enorme pero de nada sirve ni el diametro ni el domo si no tiene el conjunto magentico para maneja la potencia que dice.

Pasa en los quipo de audio hogar que te dicen que entrega 5000W 8000W, y la gente lo compra confiando que entega esa potencia, si el equipo entrega 8000 o 10000W como he visto le explicaba a la gente que a maxima potencia le vuela la instalación medicor incluido, ya que la red domiciliaria prevee una enegia de hata 5KW, imaginate en la cas esta el freezer funcinnado estan lavando ropoas el hemano lava el auto, el padre esta accionado alguana maquiana en su tallercito, y en las habitaciones estan con tv prendido equipos de músca y viene juanito con su ultima adqusición, y lo enciend y anda, aturde peo anda, si realmetne tuviera la potencia que dice al subir el volumen no legaria al maximo y se quedaria la xasa sin energia....................... asi de simple

un imán para esas potencias seria más grande que todo el bale entero y el equipo se veri rieiculao tan solo al ladoo de los imanes..........

Y más en el tema modding fuiste te venden cualquier verdura, encima vien fulanito que sabe menos que vos solo que tiene mucha plata y paga cualquiera y vos escuchas como demuele el edifico por ondas sonoras y quere lo mismo y el tipo dt dice que para llegar eso uto potencia tal parlantes cual, cables asi y mill chiches asa sin eso no lo haces sonar asi..... y que hace el resto imita, porque querie llegar a lo mismo y paga cualquie cosa en realida dno lo vale  y lo peor que no sirve para nada

Pasa que como técnico que digan que es potente no me dice nada, yo me pregunto cuan potente en vedad? sabes la cantidad de equipos que ma han traido que decian que tiraba 500W y solo daba 55W  por canal? tengo unas de marca que dicen que entregan 100W y tienne un miserable integradito de amos lados que no da más de 25W reales, muy vistosa, el aluminio espectacularletras en dorado y plateado reca doradas todo un chcichereio recara!!!  y te le pone que entrega tal potnenca no es de terrror el tema.

Yo mido la fuente y se cuanto pude lleagar a dar como máximo, la energia no salde de la nada por eso eduardo te habla de medir el consumo, cuando el te habla de por lo menos 50A te esta hablando de unos 600W de potencia aprox, si no consume eso no da lo qeu dice. la electronica es algo numerico, si no se cumplen susy leyes alguien miente, y es muy comun que el fabricante lo haga.

hacee años salieron unos ecualizadores con potencia para el auto tenian 5cm de altura muy bonitos y vistoss y decian 150W por canal otros decia 300W esteeo y habia otros que eran los mismo pero decian 16W el de 16+16W valia 100 peso el 150+150 valia 400, cual crees que se compraba? el de 16 por canal o el de 150? fijate vos que eran exactamente iguales y llego el colmo de la estafa que habia algunos que n is siquira daban 16W y los vendia como de 150W y se compraba porque la caga decia eso y en efrrne igual y anda hacaerles enenderr que no era asi, te porfian pero mira aca en la caja dice............


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 30, 2011)

A mi me ha pasado, los que "instalan" y lo coloco en comillas  aparatos de audio para car RARA VEZ saben lo que hacen, (por lo menos aca en Colombia) el comun de consumidores de esos equipos se los compran y el mismo vendedor los instala, ellos creen que el VENDER los hace dueño del saber, y dicen cualquier clase de barbaridades sobre audio, potencia, corriente, etc etc etc y al final el que sale perdiendo es el cliente, si te ofrecieron PAPAS y pagaste por ellas EXIGELE  a el que te de PAPAS y no mas, recuerdo algun instalador que dijo que las plantas o potencias de audio se colocaban en BRIDGE para que sonora MEJOR y me lo sostuvo en la cara con tal propiedad que entendi el problema del cliente, si no  sabes busca uno que sepa NO EL QUE TE DIGA YO SE, sino uno que de verdad sepa, asi se solucionan de verdad los problemas, recuerdo una frase de un viejo amigo " No se hacer empanadas.........pero se quien si sabe hacerlas!!" 

PD: Empanada=comida tipica masa con relleno cualquiera


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 30, 2011)

bueno muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron yo voy haver que solucion consigo y les comento depues como anduvo y que era el problema si es que lo soluciono..


----------



## FBustos (Ago 30, 2011)

revisa bien tu cableado ( diametro del conductor ) y las baterias.....
saludos


----------



## marcelorenz (Ago 30, 2011)

empezando por el principio te comento que tambien soy uno de esos LOCOS, a los cuales les gusta mucho el tema del car audio.
creo que comensaste mal tu instalacion comprando una potencia digital B52, es mas que sabido que esas potencias mienten mucho en sus prestaciones.

la potencia, en el momento que la bateria baja de 13 y pico voltios se apaga por completo?? o te deja de dar señal de audio??
si es que se apaga se puede ver por que el protector por baja tension se corrio de valor, que puede ser por alguna falla anterior.

ahora, si venis gastando esa plata, te recomiendo que cambies de marca de amplificador, yo iria por algo mas conocido como sound magus o roadstar.

yo tengo 2 selenium extreme de 12 de 600Wrms, durante un par de meses los movi con una RS-6800 a 2ohm y te descocen el auto cosa que ni en pedo te hace una B52, al igual que BOSS.

por otro lado, funcionalmente vende el capa y deja solo las baterias, no cumple funcion a corrientes tan elevadas.

pd: no le hagas caso a los que te bardean, es normal que los que creen que saben un poco de algo siempre piensen que tienen razon...

pd2: (2.3)
*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*​


LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> yo la mande arreglar como 3 veces y no le dan en la tecla pero los tecnicos siempre me recalcan que quedan asombrado por lo potente que es internamente..



otra, busca un tecnico que alguna vez haya reparado una potencia de tales caraceristicas, si se asombran por una B52, se deben mear si ven una stetson vulcan por dentro


----------



## alejocardenas (Ago 30, 2011)

LOCOGAMARRA dijo:


> el capasitor dice 5 faradios en su envoltura, no exagero, es lo que dice, si los fabricantes mienten ya no es cosa mia..



Na, me parece que realmente exageras. Y no creo que los fabricantes cometan ese tipo de errores. :S.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2011)

http://www.vendesantafe.com/aviso/33710-capacitor-power-acustic-5-faradios.html

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-32658382-vendo-capacitador-stinger-5-faradios-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-67289886-capacitor-5-faradios-digital-alphasonik-spl-oferta-_JM_


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 30, 2011)

5000W para un carro mucho si con un amplificador jbl de 2000W revienta la casa como sera un carro.
Y com 1000W es muy fuerte yo que yo se en amplificador "jbl, crow"  tu usas 1500W bastante para un carro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.vendesantafe.com/aviso/33710-capacitor-power-acustic-5-faradios.html
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-32658382-vendo-capacitador-stinger-5-faradios-_JM_
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-67289886-capacitor-5-faradios-digital-alphasonik-spl-oferta-_JM_



Jamás reparado y funcionando al 100%

¿Acaso el Poliestireno de relleno que traen se descompone?  
Digo, como para ir entrando en calor.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 31, 2011)

seguro que es porque no tenes las baterias libres de acido con placas de cobre platino jajaja

Locogamarra, hacele caso al colega que te comento de la proteccion por bateria baja, es imposible que de fabrica salga para funcionar con 13,8 exactos!, salvo que las baterias esten medias reventadas y cuando la potencia pida corriente para pico se vaje la tension... para eso se coloca el mega capacitor, pero si ensima ya lo tenes... 
llevala a otro lugar para que la revisen o averigua si las nuevas tienen ese problema

cuando de habla de 13,8 es +- 10% asi.. a ojimetro.


----------



## LOCOGAMARRA (Ago 31, 2011)

fbustos dijo:


> revisa bien tu cableado ( diametro del conductor ) y las baterias.....
> Saludos



el cableado esta todo en orden, de hecho las otras potencias andan a la perfeccion, no creo que aya problema en  eso, el problema es la etapa



marcelorenz dijo:


> empezando por el principio te comento que tambien soy uno de esos locos, a los cuales les gusta mucho el tema del car audio.
> Creo que comensaste mal tu instalacion comprando una potencia digital b52, es mas que sabido que esas potencias mienten mucho en sus prestaciones.
> 
> La potencia, en el momento que la bateria baja de 13 y pico voltios se apaga por completo?? O te deja de dar señal de audio??
> ...



solo deja de dar audio pero sigue prendida.



alejocardenas dijo:


> na, me parece que realmente exageras. Y no creo que los fabricantes cometan ese tipo de errores. :s.



bueno no me creeas entonces, lo compre lo instale y no sirve de nada... Si mienten o no ya es ajeno a mi..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

alejocardenas dijo:


> Na, me parece que realmente exageras. Y no creo que los fabricantes cometan ese tipo de errores. :S.


No sirve para nada como los cables especiales.
ES evidente que decis eso por desconcocimiento de electrónica y sobre todo de la física electrónica.

Si ese capactor tuviese esa capacidad, buscate información y calcula la corriente que absoveria al momento de ser conectado, cual seria la corriente instantanea que absorveria, 

Por otro lado si la coriete se baja el por más capacitor que pongas no la puede elevar se nivelara a esa tensión

Creo que debes estuddiar bastante todavia para hacer afirmaciones ya que todo lo que genea el car audio es pura especulación yo deje de hacerlo por  los mitos y las torpezas que cree la gente. Yo hago cosas serias, encima no tienen idea de electronica y se creen que saben más que uno, porque fulanito que es un ignorante que sabe disfrazar su ignorancia se lo dijo.

Los mitos no ayudan a aprender el estudio si hay que leer y mucho


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2011)

Chicos, ni vale la pena seguir discutiendo...ya son grandes, muy grandes los capacitores de 47.000 uF..o lo que es igual a medio Faradio...

eso es pura pinta, jamás va a tener 5 Faradios, es imposible, al menos hoy, al menos con los materiales que se conocen


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Chicos, ni vale la pena seguir discutiendo...ya son grandes, muy grandes los capacitores de 47.000 uF..o lo que es igual a medio Faradio...
> eso es pura pinta, jamás va a tener 5 Faradios, es imposible, al menos hoy, al menos con los materiales que se conocen


 Te estas equivovocando de aca a la China.

Ese tipo de condensadores no son nada nuevo (tampoco de toda la vida ).

Hay incluso de capacidades mucho mas altas, el inconveniente es que no se bancan tension (vienen de 3.3V , 6,3V...) y eso limita bastante las aplicaciones.  Hoy por hoy, en equipos de consumo solo los he visto en maquinas de fotos para mantener la memoria durante un cambio de pilas/bateria y en caraudio.

Cuando hacen falta tensiones importantes, se hacen bancos en serie con todos los chiches para protegerlo$$$ .


Google con "supercondensadores" o "ultracapacitores".


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

Más leña al fuego.

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1306256.pdf

Yo opino que el amplificador está mal reparado/Dañado. Prueba con otro amplificador, si crees que la instalación está bien hecha. Por lo menos fíjate si los cables de audio no están del mismo lado del carro con los de potencia...


----------



## J2C (Ago 31, 2011)

Un granito de arena para apagar el fuego!.

Es solo la parte en castellano, por que el original pesa 2,193 KB. El original esta a disposición en la página del fabricante.

Aunque no dice nada del problema de este thread. Coincido con la aseveración realizada por Tacatomon que ya habia sido hecha desde el principio: "*Dañado* ó *Mal Reparado*".

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2011)

Claaaro, por ejemplo, yo tengo un capacitor que dice: 0,047F a 5.5V y es re chiquito

pero ya 5F o más...deben ser para tensiones muy bajas

Igual sigo creyendo que estamos frent e aun pequeño Maravillasaudio


----------



## zgouki (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola gente del foro, como andan tanto tiempo! Aprovecho este post para no abrir otro cuyo nombre seria similar: como elevar el voltaje de una batería de auto de 12 a 14v de forma segura (osea, sin quemar ni *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* nada )
Tengo un monitor Led que me gustaría usar en mi coche con el motor apagado, cuyas especificaciones dicen que consume 1,1 amperes a 14vcc exactos. Les comento que ya probé ver si enciende con 12v y no lo hace. Tampoco pienso abrir dicho monitor para modificarlo así que la única opción es elevar el voltaje de la batería 2 voltios. Es viable esto? 
Se me había ocurrido dos posibles soluciones: anexarle una batería de gel (de esas que se usan en las luces de emergencia) de 4v4ah en serie con la del auto (obtendría 16vcc) y luego mediante un regulador lm317 bajarlo a 14vcc exactos. 
La segunda opción seria mediante una fuente switching stepup booster. De esto no entiendo mucho y no se si es seguro para la vida útil de la batería, pero quizás alguien de acá puede orientarme. 
En fin, ven viable alguna de las opciones que se me ocurrieron? Hay alguna otra opción? Espero sus respuestas. 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Ago 16, 2016)

Averigua por el lado de la fuente step up, 1.1A no es mucho y es viable hacerlo, yo descartaría el uso de otras baterias ya que despues tendrías el problema de como cargarlas junto a la bateria del auto, y descartaria el LM317.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Por Internet encontrarás muchos "Aparatos" que realizan lo que necesitas...

Busca "convertidor dc/dc" seguro que te saldrán muchos enlaces y a precios ridículos.

Un ejemplo...

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B00PC2GGAE...0PC2GGAE&linkCode=df0&hvdev=c&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=

Sal U2


----------



## zgouki (Ago 16, 2016)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Esas fuentes o convertidores dc-dc son confiables? Han probado alguna? 
Yo soy de Argentina, así que puedo conseguir esta por ejemplo:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-618538895-fuente-step-up-mt3608-dc-dc-booster-hasta-28v-arduino-nubbeo-_JM_
Esa servirá? Muchas gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 16, 2016)

zgouki dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Esas fuentes o convertidores dc-dc son confiables? Han probado alguna?
> Yo soy de Argentina, así que puedo conseguir esta por ejemplo:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-618538895-fuente-step-up-mt3608-dc-dc-booster-hasta-28v-arduino-nubbeo-_JM_
> Esa servirá? Muchas gracias



En efecto, debería funcionar sin problemas ya que según la hoja de datos del integrado usado en el módulo de la publicación de ML puede manejar hasta 2A. Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ago 17, 2016)

Buenos días.

No tienen que dar problemas, únicamente te tienes que asegurar que dan la corriente necesaria.

Sal U2


----------

